# "Towards Inner Peace"



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Has anybody used this tape/CD? I've been using it several times a week for the past few months and found it greatly reduced my anxiety level and allowed me to fall asleep easily. (I never made it through the entire Mike's tapes 100 days, as I donated my tapes to someone much worse off than I was.) I think any reduction in my anxiety/stress level helps my IBS, so I'm pretty happy with the results so far.I'm wondering if anyone else bought it and what they thought of it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

It's on my "to buy and do" list, Gail.I've heard very good reports about it from everyone who has already tried it.For the time being, my original IBS CD's are getting a workout....







Evie


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

GailSusan, I bought TIP on cd's and really enjoy this program. The Hypno 100 program stopped all my IBS/D symptoms and I usually listened to Session 4 after finishing the 100 days for peaceful sleep. When Mike introduced the Toward Inner Peace sessions I bought them and I love Session 1. I will usually alternate the TIP Session 1 cd with the Hypno.100 Session 4 cd as a nightly ritual for relaxing,peaceful sleep and they have stopped my nightmares and waking in a panic/terror that I suffered when my IBS was bad. I highly recommend this program to anyone who used the Hypno.100 program as a continuance of deep relaxation and well-being!







Norb


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Evie, It's definitely worth it, especially since you suffer from anxiety like me.Norb, Glad to hear you liked it, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I just got back from a 3-day respite in Stillwater, Minnesota, and I did miss the hypno while I was there.I also made the mistake of eating some eggs florentine....OMG... I am still paying for it







Yep... I do plan to purchase the TIP set. Thanx to both of you for the heads-up on that one. My anxiety actually worsened during the mini-trip.Now I need a day or two to recover from taking that respite...







(I think we hit every restroom along the routes we traveled)The two things the hypno has not quelled are the bloating with gas & the distention.... but since I ate eggs florentine, I guess this round it's my fault?Evie


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Evie, Every time we think it's safe to go back into the waters, the IBS shark attacks. Nope, we never learn. IBS amnesia tends to hit during vacations.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I really like the "Towards Inner Peace" tapes. They have been very helpful in reducing anxiety with me also. I always get a little thrill everytime I see the title as I gave the winning title when Mike was running the naming contest for these tapes. Take care.Renee'


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Renee, I would get a little thrill from that as well. Pretty impressive







Ya done good !Ok... as soon as I pay off next month's credit card bills, I plan to order the TIP set.AAhhhh... now back to less fat, less sugar and more fiber.... whew! Good ole Cheerios... my best friend.....







(Since Tuesday, I've had enough whipped cream, sour cream, cream cheese, white bread, ice cream, cheese cake, garlic butter, eggs and greasy bacon/sausage to kill a horse!.... but the raspberry/mint sorbet and mini apricot/almond turnovers weren't bad...mmmmmmm)Here's the recipe for those insanely delicious apricot delights:Fruit (Apricot) RugelachIngredients:2 1/4 cup flour 1 Cup Butter, cut into ï¿½ inch pieces 8 ounce package cream cheese, cut into pieces 2 cups Apricot preserves 1 cup toasted chopped almonds 3 tablespoons sugar 2 tsp cinnamon Pulse first 3 ingredients in a food processor until dough leaves sides of bowl. Divide dough into 8 portions, shaping each portion into a ball. Wrap separately in plastic wrap, and chill at least 1 hour.Remove 1 dough portion, and roll into an 8-inch circle on a lightly floured surface. Spread with ï¿½ cup apricot preserves, leaving a 2-inch circle of uncovered dough in center. Sprinkle preserves with 2 tablespoons almonds. Cut circle into 8 wedges, and roll up wedges, starting at wide end.Place, point side down, on a lightly greased baking sheet, curving into a crescent shape. Repeat procedure with remaining dough portions, preserves, and almonds. Combine sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle over each crescent.Bake at 375 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes or until golden. Transfer to wire racks to cool.Yield: about 5 dozen(After tasting a few of these enticing tidbits, that IBS shark might just have a change of heart)Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Has this forum degraded itself now to include recipes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Those of us who have been on this board for a while understand that sometimes threads don't always follow the exact intent of the original post. It's part of the IBS brain fog perhaps?The recipe wasn't necessarily appropriate to the thread, but it was a friendly gesture, Chris. In my opinion, anything that is positive is good and in no way degrades a forum.Bake some and try one.... you may be pleasantly surprised at the "inner peace" it brings you...







Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Chris, This should be a _positive_ environment.I find criticism to be negative. BQ


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

BQThis is a CBT and Hypnosis forum. This is not a negative statement, just a true one. There's other forums to discuss recipes why muddle this one?Otherwise why not tell jeff to get rid of CBT & HT and make it a "General Forum" instead.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Darn.... somehow I knew those tasty apricot pastries might end up being just INSANELY delicious......







I think I'd like a few while we POSITIVELY discuss CBT and hypno. Would it help if I warmed them in the oven, Chris?







Evie


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Well, I think Evie's recipe fits in pretty well with this forum. I'd need a lot of CBT and hypnotherapy to be able to eat something with a cup of butter and all that cream cheese! Sounds delicious, Evie, and if you put one in front of me I'd eat it -- IBS or no! This brings up an interesting question though. Do you still have to be careful in what you eat even if you are successful with CBT/hypnotherapy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Yes, Gail, I still do need to be careful of what I eat, in spite of CBT/hypno.... which is why I've been in G.I. distress for a few days....







Gotta go... have another sick kitty here today.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Ladies,I have a question. If everyone is so successful with the IBS tapes and Towards Inner Peace tapes, why do you still have problems. I'm not understanding this. From what's being reported, the protocol treatments that everyone talks about are supposed to have 85-90% success ( symptom free) rates? Yet you're still having problems??


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Chris, unfortunately IBS does not go away or fades like that. You get better and find relief but nobody that I know of has been able to find a definitive cure. (And if somebody has done, please tell me!







) I feel I am a new person but still I cannot have some red meats or coffee. That's the way it goes.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Chris, Those percentages might only apply to those protocols the research was done on, like Palsson's?zayaka you might only be talking about people who are still posting to the bb? for example, sll those people taking zelnorm may have been cured and no longer post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Promoting a positive atmosphere helps ANY type of illness.And sometimes, there isn't a definitive answer for every question/need... and that's because we're all unique.It is theory at this point, but I project that when a "cure" for IBS is finally found, it will encompass a multitude of treatments/therapies, an interdisciplinary approach, if you will, as it is slowly being discovered that its origins and components are probably more global than originally thought.In the meantime, I think it would behoove us to move ahead as a team while supporting and helping each other as much as we can in this still IBS-education-deficient world.We're all we have. Let's hold onto each other.Hi Zay !!








So glad to see you here again.EvieP.S. Chris, Mike's recordings do not "cure" IBS... no one has ever claimed a cure and lived to tell about it on this board...







The recordings are relaxing, positive and help promote better focus and concentration. The visualizations enable us to better control our bodily functions. Tempering the symptoms is 95% of the battle. It works... and we don't care if we can't eat everything on the menu.... we care that we can offset an episode of diarrhea during a movie or hold our heads high as we emerge from the biffy for the Nth time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Chris, I am positive you know that many forums here reach across several subjects covered by other forums. If you don't like recipes, why not just skip over them?And I don't know where you saw the 80% "Symptom free" statistic. Do you have an url you could point us to? I am curious because I have never read such a stat.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Evie, I hope it would be okay to disagree with each other as log as it was in a positive way.BQ, I think that's reasonable overview of research results on hypnosis, depending on what symptom is measured. Palsson has a listing of articles at http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html but this applies to hypnosis and not necessarily any particular tape programs.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Bada, But I am pretty sure the tape program I used, didn't make that claim though.A reduction of symptoms was what I was seeking when I used the program, and that is what I got.BQ


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Tom, we can always agree to disagree. Did you have something in mind?My understanding of the IBS Audio 100 Program was also that it would temper my symptoms, but not necessarily cure them. And I have discovered that their healing benefits reach into other areas of my life as well. Learning to relax and focus can be beneficial no matter what the specific objective, no?E*


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

So perhaps Chris was referring to a claim he picked up somewhere? Chris, did you read that here?Bada


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

We will always have IBS. There is no cure. We are gut reactors. Emotions, hormones, stress, diet, all may cause us to have GI symptoms. The 80-90% figure is accurate in the people that have had improvement in their symptoms with gut-specific hypnotherapy. I always say the improvement I have felt is around 90% improved. That is an improvement that was beyond my wildest dreams.I am no longer housebound. I am no longer obsessed with bowel habits. The worry and stress is gone. The "What If..." thinking is gone. The bowel movements are firmer and less urgent. My confidence is up. I do things I never thought I would...go places, see people, sit in crowds, fly, go places without knowing where the toilets are...I do these things daily and don't think about IBS. I have flare-ups at times. Always will. But they don't cause me to panic, and I don't believe I will ever be as bad as I was a few years ago.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-08-2001 04:54 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-22-2001 01:27 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | cornelia_hm Senior Member Member # 466 posted 05-29-2001 10:50 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This is a summary of my story:I'm a 33 years old female, having had IBS-D for the last 15 years (you know that vicious cicle 'fear of having a d-attack and the fear induces an attack and so on'). My panic was so bad I retreated socially completely because I felt too ashame to speak of my bowels to somebody not as close as my family. I don't know how I survived my twenties seeing friends and colleagues leading the lifes of their dreams (holidays, dream jobs, doing everything they wanted to). Somehow, though, I could keep my job and I think that kept me surviving.When I had another bad time in early 1999, I decided I could not go on like that. I went online and found this BB with many helpful tips. I started the Calcium and found it very helpful. Then I had acupuncture with great success, slowing down my bowel motility. I went down from 6 Imodium daily to 1.Next I ordered Mikes Tapes last year and have finished them in May 2000. I didn't notice a big difference. In fact, my bladder acted up horribly (I have also a history of chronic UTIs). This made me very depressed. Mike (to whom I'm very grateful) sent me text especially created for my situation and after about 4 months the bladder was better. About 6 months after the tapes I noticed that I was more calm inside and when the panic turned up, could somehow "push it down". I was in Madeire, Mexico, Australia and Mauritius since I have finished the tapes. I was in concerts (although on the aisle seat). I feel like I had grown as a person and become mature. I'm not as deeply depressed and suicidal as I used to be and I survived last autumn without the obligatory autumn-depression. I have to add that I follow psychotherapy as well but I definitely think that the tapes changed many thing in my life. I really would like to listen to them again but am too much afraid that there could turn up another desease like last year. All in all: I recommend the tapes highly.And last but not least: My mother tongue is Swiss German and the tapes improved my English very much! Thank you Mike for your neverending support!Coni --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Lucerne/Switzerland | Registered: Apr 99 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-30-2001 01:44 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------cornelia_hm, thanks for posting this here and I wish you continued success in managing your health and the IBS.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | kcarbs Senior Member Member # 5254 posted 06-07-2001 05:32 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Finished the tapes a week or so ago...I am feeling pretty good. I think that I am doing much better than I was before I started the tapes. I am much better at reacting now when I am not feeling well. I used to get very upset and kind of panic...but now I am much calmer when I am not feeling well. I hope to continue to improve as time goes on.Kim --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Nebraska | Registered: Dec 2000 | IP: Logged | kcarbs Senior Member Member # 5254 posted 06-19-2001 05:25 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I finished Mike's tapes about a month ago and I have been feeling wonderful! I was seeing some results while doing the tapes, but since I have been finished I have been doing much better. I didn't connect all of this together until my wonderful husband commented on how good I have been recently. I have been eating terribly too since our kitchen has been torn up with remodeling. I know that Mike's tapes have played a positive role in my feeling better. I know that I am much less tense about going places and that I don't constantly fear being sick.Just thought I would share....Kim --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Nebraska | Registered: Dec 2000 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 07-07-2001 07:19 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thanks Kim. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | sickofsick Senior Member Member # 1423 posted 07-13-2001 12:45 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------First of all I would like to thank Mike for the tapes and eric for keeping the topic going. I would think about getting them and then put it on the back burner, then I would see the threads about it and consider them again. I finally ordered them and now that I'm done I am so happy with the results.I have IBS C&D. I had slight symptoms for many years but not bad enough to seek help until about 6 years ago. That was when It hit with a vengence. The pain was so intense, very much like labour pains, only the end result wasn't cute Almost every day was like this for awhile. I tried Modulon, Dicitel,Librax and tons of herbal remedies. The Librax helped some, it wasn't everyday anymore, maybe once or twice a week. Because it was still fairly frequent the anxiety about going anywhere continued even when I was feeling okay. I then went on a gluten free diet and improved some more for quite awhile but still I had at least some symptoms almost daily. Then at last came hypnotherapy. From the beginning my anxitey levels dropped except during a period of personal crisis. I had one setback early on and have not looked back since. I go once a day like a normal person, without any pain or cramping. Now and then I have a day or two that I don't go at all but it is without all that bloating and things return to normal on there own, without using any meds. I think the most subtle change that snuck up on me was that I wasn't thinking about it first thing in morning, you know like what was today going to be like good or bad. I just get up and get on with the day. Sorry if I'm rambling on and I apologize for the spelling, I'm just rushing through this getting ready to leave for holidays. That's another thing, I'm not worried about sharing a bathroom with 6 people for the first time in years! Always the damper on my holidays. I feel I am continuing to improve and look forward to listening to the tapes now and then when I feel like it. I highly recomend them for IBS, the way I look at it is, If you have tried everything else without success, what have you got to lose?Tina --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Kitchener, ONtario | Registered: Nov 1999 | IP: Logged | norbert46 Senior Member Member # 6129 posted 08-09-2001 01:18 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Mike, I have recently finished your hypnosis program and would like to thank you for allowing me to be medicine free and feel great after 35 yrs of suffering from IBS/D.The anxiety level is very low and I've been much more relaxed lately! From reading other posts I know it will only get better. I still listen to side 3 at bedtime because it is so relaxing and lets me sleep like a baby. Keep up the good work, Norb --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: East of Antarctica | Registered: Feb 2001 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 08-30-2001 04:01 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | Clair Senior Member Member # 4465 posted 08-30-2001 04:29 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I have recently finished Mikes hypnotherapy tapes and they have been an absolute godsend to me.14 months ago I was struck down with severe abdominal pain, alternating C & D and insomnia.After nearly a year of struggling on trying to live my life as normal as possible, and without any successful treatments available from the medical profession I developed depression believing that I would never again know what it was to have a day without pain.It was at this point that Eric and others convinced me that the hypnotherapy tapes could help me manage my symptoms.In the first week of starting the tapes I had my first pain free days in a year and the benefits continued to flow since then.Within a month I no longer woke up in the night with abdominal cramp, and I was managing to sleep through the night and get a proper night sleep.Very soon, I noticed a difference in myself psychologically as well - I noticed I was beginning to look at things postively and take things in my stride.My gastroenterologist has told me that I have severe IBS and most likely it is something I may have to live with for the rest of my life, but that doesn't matter because Mike and Eric have given me a tool and set of skills to help manage my symptoms to the point I can live my life normally.I still have symptoms from time to time, but now I have ways of dealing with them effectively and I'm looking forward to a positive futre ahead of me....when a year ago I felt my life might as well be over.I don't think I'll ever be able to articulate what Mikes tapes have done for me - or how they've done it...but as well as helping me manage my IBS they've made me a calmer and more relaxed person.Eric/Mike - you can slip me that fiver now! (Only kidding! From someone who was a skeptic about hypnotherapy....I'm now a total convert.Thanks to Eric,Mike,Marilyn, BQ and all the other people on this forum that have made such a big difference to my life without knowing it.Clair [This message has been edited by Clair (edited 08-30-2001).] --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: York UK | Registered: Sep 2000 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 10-15-2001 12:29 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 11-03-2001 04:40 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | cookies4marilyn Senior Member Member # 3387 posted 03-10-2002 03:08 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump for JB --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Midwest - USA | Registered: Jun 2000 | IP: Logged | DonnaP Senior Member Member # 4349 posted 03-20-2002 04:20 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Eric,I have not quite finished the audio tapes. I cannot tell you how much they have helped. Mike has been such a God send. Although I suffer with General Anxiety Disorder, the IBS just exacerbated the problem further.I just today ordered his new tape Toward Inner Peace.Thanks to you and Mike for your continued help and support for all of us on this BB....... Donna --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Moreno Valley, CA. USA | Registered: Sep 2000 | IP: Logged | Edinburgh Girl Junior Member Member # 11308 posted 03-21-2002 06:53 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------SCottich GI Consultants must be very forward thinking!!!I have had IBS D/C for over a year now - with vomiting for added effect and even my NHS constultant recommended hypno. (although not where to get it or pay for). However I was sceptical, have tried all the diets, naturopathic, reflexology etc and am still in bowel hell, so recently finding out I was covered by my boyfriends health insurace has meant a nice trip to BUPA (UK Private hospital) and colonoscopy (today -not too traumatic) which showed up clear(well still waiting for the biopsies) - so he is sorting out an appointment with a hypnotherapist for me, which should all be covered by insurance, YIPEE!!!I think I am now ready to try hypnotherapy!Fiona new person). --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Scotland | Registered: Mar 2002 | IP: Logged | Nikki * Senior Member Member # 3539 posted 04-20-2002 11:29 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hello All! I thought I would post about what Mikes tapes have done for me. I am on day 100 of the program and am quite sad about it, what will I do at night now? Well, I was about 15 when I fist noticed IBS like symptoms. Just on and off in the mornings and my stomach would gurgle all through my lessons. I hated it. I had had quite a stressful time at school over the years. When I started at secondary school in year 7 (aged 11) I was bullied. In fact, ironically by someone who had been my best friend when I very small. After just over a year being afraid of going to school I had enough and left. I still think that it was the best decision I ever made!When I was about 15, nearly 16 I had an incident with a couple of girls who I thought I was friends with. I basically god the **** kicked out of me and for no apparent reason. That is what really messed with my head. It was after this that I first noticed I was having problems. I seemed to be OK during my GCSE exams but the night after out leaverï¿½s ball I stayed over at someoneï¿½s house. When I got home after school I had my first IBS attack and it was awful. I was convinced it was a food allergy. The doctor did tests, same old story. Nothing. Did that a number of times. A few weeks later I had my second IBS attack. Then I demanded to go back to the doc. Finally I got a referral to a GI, waited for nearly a year. When I saw him, he did tests too and said, oh, itï¿½s IBS. He didn't give me any help at all. Just gave me Lomotil. My GP seemed to think it would go away when I stopped thinking about it.I have tried to cope ever since with Imodium and denial-lol. But it wasn't really enough. Clair and Eric finally twisted my arm last year. I now feel a lot better than I used to. I don't worry about it so much. I am much more chilled out than I used to be and my friends have noticed. I don't worry so much about going out and I also try to remain indifferent to my mums comment that I am bowel obsessed. I noticed improvements when I was roughly half way through. SO am hoping that there is still more good stuff to come. I promised Mike the other day that I would hang in there after Iï¿½ve finished and thatï¿½s exactly what I'm planning. I have never been one to give up on things. Thank you Mike, Eric, Marilyn (Amerimum- ) I owe you guys a lot! Loads of love,Spliffy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIPlease post here if you believe these treatments helped you manage your condition.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | kmottus Senior Member Member # 1491 posted 01-24-2001 02:42 PM -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html K --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: NC USA | Registered: Nov 1999 | IP: Logged | JeanG Senior Member Member # 1347 posted 01-26-2001 06:19 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi everyone:I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax. JeanG --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Somewhere over the rainbow! | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 01-26-2001 10:31 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I am going to copy mine from the living with IBS forum so I don't have to write it all out again for now, however at some point I want to.I was just thinking of expressing some of my thoughts on IBS and having it for thirtyyears. I have pain predominate IBS and alternating C and D. Although I can say hadand really mean it,as I am doing so much better at about(85%) and I believe stillimproving thanks to this BB and Mike's tapes. I believe my IBS started from a trip to Mexico where I swallowed a small amount ofcloroinated water out of a swimming pool and a half hour later, I was very sick withameobic dysentary and spent the next month seriouly close to death. No Joke. Theyalso pumped tons of penicillin into me at this time. However, ameobic dyentary isknown to cause inflammation in the digestive tract. I recovered from that and I don'tremember when or how soon I came back from Mexico, I was suffering from severeabdominal pain and alternating c and d.It wasn't to long before they started the first tests on me and that that testing wouldcontinue on and off for a big part of my life and cost thousands of dollars.The first tests were stool samples and upper gi tests all negative. The next test was alower gi, also negative. Blood tests and all the regular tests from a normal MD. I wasten. In those days no one had a clue about IBS and they called it spastic colon ornervous stomach.I missed a lot of school and was always trying to catch up in my school work.Since the good doctors couldn't figure it out,I was sent for therapy and put on libriumand told it was phycosomatic.I struggled for years through school,some working and trying to explain to friends why Iwas in pain alot and could not do things. Dating was a problem. They thought I had astomach ache and it would go away and I should just quite being a big baby. Funnybecause my boss said that to me also, ten years later as well as a lot of coworkers.More testing. Basically the same kinds of tests over again. When your in your teensand your seeing some upstate NY md in a small town in those days testing didn'tamount to much.Still no advise from anyone on what to do.My parents were very supportive and my mom is a nurse, which was very helpful andsupportive. However,sometimes my moms own concern bothered me as she could nothelp and I could see that in her eyes while I layed there in complete agony from theknife jabbing sharp pains coming from my gut. When I got these pains I wouldhyperventilate and all kinds of thoughts raced through my head.For me this was already establishing itself into my thought patterns on a day to daybasis's and I didn't really know much about living any other way as I hit my late teens. Iwas having episodes at least two to four times a week and that continued until I join thisbb two years ago, although I would have some remissions they always came back andfor a while my IBS went cyclic and bothered me most in the winter months, but in thesummer improved somewhat. But it came back.Meanwhile, I continued to try to figure some of it out for myself, in ways I could manageit or do things to reduce it. Late teens to late twenties. More tests. "Maybe an ulcer,butwe don't see it." New drugs, and from there librax, donnatol,prescription tagament,anda few others I don't even remember, but prozac was one as well. No noticable long termimprovement. Mid thirties. I got serious and went to the best GI doc in town and told himto test away on everything we could think of that might be applicable. Also worried itcould be something else still, although nothing showed up before he tested me andafter he tested me. More drugs. Bentyl and valium. Sent to therapy told to relievestress. I knew this wasn't the cause and thought because the pain was so severe thatsomething had to be wrong in there, it just couldn't be possible to have this much painand not have something physically that they could see wrong. I just didn't get it. I didknow stress agravated it but not to the extent I do now or the kinds of stress eitherenvironmental, physical,or phychological and at the time I did not know how to reduce itenough with the management tecniques I was using and I used a lot of them. I tried allthe food aspects and nothing other then some common sense on most things. Althoughit made sense what was going in had something to do with it, but in reality looking backnow, it was common sense issues of eating to much to fast,fat,spices ect. etc..There were some weird signals before an attack. My skin would turn whiter, my eyeswould twitch and my hands would sweat. Sometimes I woould get dizzy.My therapist had migranes and knew nothing about IBS, other then realizing some ofthe symptoms sounded somewhat like some symptoms she would get with hermigranes and that it was not in my head (phycosomatic or crazy) and I should go backto the doctor. It wasn't helping me to see her so I agreed. Although she didn't explainserotonin to me, nor did my doctor take the time to either. I feel if someone would haveexplained some of the mind-gut connections earlier I could have save a lot of time andeffort. I know some are realitively new, but I think they had some idea and either it wasto complicated to explain to me or they just didn't have the time. I think at this point oneof the best things a doctor can do is explain some of this to new patients. I didn't haveany other issues I was healthly otherwise and was playing soccer for twenty years andgoing professional until I blew my kneecap out.I believe I personally have a classic case of IBS. For me I believe it is faultyneurotransmitters that are not talking right between my brain and my gut.Just some thoughts and thank god for hypnotherapy, which I want to add some of mythoughts on as a side note. Of course most people know I work with Mike now, butsome probably do not. After meeting him on the bb here and the success I had Idecided to work with him as I feel he has one of the most effective treatment tools forIBS. I am drug free and very happy with the results.I want to say something about hypnotherpay in general and what I believe and haveseen for myself and these are my own personal comments from my experiences with it.Although, many others feel the same way now.It is the deepest from of relaxation I personally have ever found.It has tremendously reduced the pain for me from severe to very mild. I think this hasworked two ways. It has steered my thoughts and attension away from the pain when Iwant and I also believe the relaxation aspect of it is releasing endorphines to my gut.This has been a big achievement and will save me trips to the ER.When I wake up in the morning I no longer have IBS on my mind first thing.I no longer dwell on it.I don't worry to much about going out or bathrooms any more.I know longer turn white or have my hands sweat.I can relax my gut at will.My whole body is more relaxed in general and I didn't realize how tense it was before.I breath better and more deeply. Which I have found useful if I feel any twinges of apotential problem.I sleep better and more deeply.Day to day problems don't bother me like they use to.I can eat things I couldn't before.I feel like I have beeen rewired so to speak.My BM's have improved substantially.There are symptoms I don't even remember and that is unbelievable.Anyway just some thoughts of an IBSer pondering.I don't know if this helps anyone and I also don't want to say hypnosis is a cure or theonly thing people should be doing to manage IBS, but it is one majorally effective toolthat isn't understood by a lot of people or used enough by doctors in the IBS world andwhy I sound like a broken record sometimes. However, I hope no one gets tired of hearing about something that really works for themajority of people with IBS as there are just to few of the things that do.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-02-2001 11:12 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Permission from Donna to post her email.I of course told her to listen when needed. Thanks Donna.Shawn, The tapes were amazing as u suggested. I have had very few bad days of late..... I do however make a strong effort to keep stress to a minimal. That is my worst enemy!...............(I have kids so Big Time Stress is a given!) At this point, i love the voice, ("Mr.Michael's"), and the way i fall out to sleep so quick! Now.............. what can i listen to?..........I always have listened to the tapes at bedtime when the kids are asleep since that was my only option. ...............(It is the only time when i have a "Safe Environment")!.............So now that i have completed the program, what can u reccomend? Donna ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-09-2001 08:39 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Ellan:As a behavioral health practitioner ï¿½ Iï¿½m a Licensed Marriage and Family Therapist inthe San Francisco Bay Area ï¿½ Iï¿½ve been using Cognitive Behavioral Therapy andCouples Therapy (when a partner is involved) to treat my IBS patients for several yearsnow. I had been looking for resources to refer my patients to re: hypnotherapy, since Ido not practice hypnotherapy myself. I had read the studies re: the benefits ofhypnotherapy for IBS a few years back, but had difficulty finding hypnotherapists whoknew enough about IBS. As an IBS sufferer myself since 1990 (now much improved), Iwas curious to see what hypnotherapy could add to the treatment options. After seeingthe posts on Mikes Tapes, I decided to order them and try them myself , beforerecommending them to patients. I am on Day 34 now, and am thus far thoroughlyimpressed. Very high quality, and a real bargain for the price ï¿½ one session ofhypnotherapy in this area is about the equivalent of the price of the entire tape series.When I think of all the money that I (and my patients) have spent on IBS treatments overthe years, the cost of the tapes seems like a drop in the bucket. Iï¿½m thinking that thecombination of CBT and the tapes might be really helpful for many of my patients. Thank you Mike for developing this worthwhile resource ï¿½ your expertise really shows.And thank you Eric for getting the word out ï¿½ I hope that others will find them as usefulas I have. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | AZmom1 Senior Member Member # 1581 posted 02-11-2001 12:27 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This will be long, as I have had IBS D/C (D-predominant for 27 years. It's been a long road with IBS, and I want to share my struggles so you know just how far I've come using hypnotherapy.It began on the first day of school my junior year (1974) in my Modern American Literature class. During that first class, I noticed a girl get up to leave the room to go (I assumed) to the restroom. I thought "How embarassing, everyone knows where she's going." From that day on, I had to leave that first hour class to go to the restroom. At 8:20 each morning I would feel the urge to go. By 8:30-8:40 I couldn't take it anymore, and would leave the room. This is when my anxiety about my bowel patterns began. I began to worry about if I would have to go, what people thought if me, and that something must be wrong with me.The avoidance behaviors began. I tried not to do anything in the mornings, which was always the worst time. As I went through high school and college, I began starting my day later and later, until finally, during my senior year of college, I didn't start classes til 1:00 pm. I was ok later in the day, if I felt I'd been emptied out I could carry on with normal activities. As time went on, I'd have problems in other places. I always had to sit on the aisle seat of the classroom or theater, and be the driver of the car. Once I told someone driving that I had to stop, and they said "No, you're a grown-up, you can hold it." I didn't let anyone drive me anywhere again, til recently.The first Dr. I went to said it was normal to go several times a day, and not to worry about it. But I DID worry about it, all the time it seemed. So I went to a psychiatrist. It was too difficult to sit in a closed room without a panic attack. She gave me a relaxation tape, and that was it. I had two children by 1983. This was the most difficult time for me. I think a combination of being a young mother, working, going to school, trying to do what the modern woman was supposed to do, "Have it all," was too much stress. The panic attacks were horrible, and I was nearly housebound at this point.My marriage was in trouble too, just adding more stress. We started marriage counselling, which lasted only a short time. I ended up staying with the psychologist for two years, trying to get help for my fear, panic, and stomach troubles. I was diagnosed as AGOROPHOBIC. The referring psychiatrist prescribed a tricyclic antidepressant, I think it was imipramine. It was horrible, giving me the worst C/D I ever had. The shrink finally ran out of things to talk about. Let me tell you, psychotherapy does NOTHING for IBS. At this point I still didn't even know I had IBS.1989 now, and we took a trip to England to see my husband's family. I had no idea how I would make it, and went to see a hypnotherapist. He made a tape for my panic attacks and taught me relaxation techniques. It helped the panic, but my D and urgency was still a big problem.I saw an ad in the paper for a talk by Lucinda Bassett about stress and anxiety. She could have been talking about me. I bought the stress and anxiety tape course. One of the tapes mentioned "IBS." This was the first time I'd heard the word, and finally, 17 years after my symptoms began, I knew what I had.I went to my family Dr, so excited that I had discovered IBS. He said he had always known I had IBS, and that he didn't know I needed a "name" for it. Well I DID, I thought I was crazy all these years. He prescribed BuSpar and Levsin. I hated both. Then gave me Xanax, which was a help. I mentioned hypnotherapy to him, but he said he didn't believe in it.On our 20th wedding anniversary, my husband and I went out to our favorite restaurant. I stopped at the restroom on the way out, and was in there for 30 minutes. My husband was waiting patiently. He was used to me by now. I had a horrible attack, but thought it was done. How could anyone have so much **** inside of them? But it wasn't over. On the ride home we got stuck in a traffic jam in a construction zone. Trapped, no way out. I couldn't hold it, and had my first episode of incontinence on my 20th wedding anniversary. I was horrified. My husband was understanding, telling me not to worry, I was obviously ill. It was that episode that made me look for a good Dr. I went online, found the IFFGD and this BB. The IFFGD referred me to a terrific GI, Dr. Kevin Olden at Mayo Clinic Scottsdale, and he did a full workup on me. He sent me for PT and biofeedback. He got me on the proper dosages of medications (my GP prescribed me dosages too low to be effective) and supported my use of hypnotherapy. I had good success with it previously, and thought I would try Mike's tapes, which I found on the BB.I started Mike's tapes with enthusiasm. Change was slow. I went from D to C/D to C to D and around and around. I finished the tapes and was happy with the little improvement I had, maybe 35% at that time. But it wasn't until about 3 months after completing the tapes that I really saw a BIG change. It was then that I noticed my D was gone. My BMs were normal, usually one daily, sometimes two. I can now "hold it" for hours. Sometimes, I'll drive in the car, and notice that I'm not even thinking about where the bathrooms are on the route. That always surprises me. The anxiety is greatly reduced, probably 90%. I sit in the middle of the theater sometimes. I drive with other people. I've been on two vacations, been on 8 airplanes trips, been on a boat with strangers, with no attacks. I was even relaxed and had fun.At times the old thoughts make their way in. I shoo them away once I notice them. I have had two D attacks in the past 9 months. I can live with that.I think it's been a combination of things that got me to this place. I still watch my diet, although I have added back some things that were triggers, such as salads and citrus fruits. I do use a fiber supplement. I no longer fear my anxiety which had caused me so much trouble in the past.Bottom line is, Mike's tapes have been the best thing I've done for IBS. I'm more relaxed, my world no longer centers aroung when I'll have a BM, I'm a happier person, less crabby and less depressed. I'm a better Mom and a better wife. I'm more active, and I look forward to doing things I avoided in the past. That's my story.AZ[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 02-11-2001).] --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Scottsdale, Arizona USA | Registered: Dec 1999 | IP: Logged | Victor Senior Member Member # 5886 posted 02-11-2001 01:01 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------AZ,It's fascinating to hear that most of your improvement came after finishing Mike's tapes. I'm still only on day 34 and still struggling with my symptoms so it's really encouraging to hear that you improved after finishing the tapes. I wish more people would post their success stories. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Victoria, B.C. Canada | Registered: Feb 2001 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-14-2001 12:25 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Bettie. eric and Dr. Bolen,This is a wonderful forum and I thank you for it....Mike 001,Your tapes have made a tremendous difference in helping me with my IBSproblems----I am a firm believer in them....Thanks so much..Bettie------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-19-2001 04:39 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Lou:Jeanne, Hypnosis works for Panic Attacks that I know. I suffered terribly fromdebilitating panic attacks for a number of years. This was 25 years ago when nobodyknew what they were or how to treat you. How did I get over them. DETERMINATION.First I found in the library the book "Hope And Help For Your Nerves" by Dr. ClarieWeeks, great book. Second bought a good relaxation tape used it at least twice a day.Last took a course in Hypnotherapy which changed my life. I learned to hypnotizemyself. Jeanne I was Agorahobic (couldn't leave our home). I was a mess. That allchanged with the book, the tapes and hypnosis. Hypnosis does not help in one or 2sessions, it takes time and a top notch Hypnotherapist. I beleive in Hypnosis 100%. Ican still Hypnotize myself anywhere, anytime and relax 100% in about 20 seconds. Ihighly recommend Hypnosis. As a side note have your had your Thyroid checked oryour Hormones. These can both cause extreme Anxiety. Best of luck to you. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-21-2001 11:19 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From TissClair, I am using the tapes and love them. I waited until I could feel justified spendingthat kind of money. I've spent alot more money on loads of stuff that didn't work. I guessI got to the point where I thought, what the heck, what have I got to lose (except100.00-which is alot of money), but if it works, then it's cheap!! I have gotten so muchbetter (I'm a C type)-I just can't really even tell you why or how it works. The tapes havea rather pervasive effect with me, I mean, I'm calmer during the day, sleep 100% better,have a BM everyday and overall feel less anxious. My 16 year old son LOVES Side 2because HE is sleeping100% better-he and I negotiate which tape he can usebecause I'm following the program that is outlined for you. I think there are some IBStapes that are cheaper than the 100.00 tapes, and I don't know the difference in them.Someone could probably tell you the difference. I think the other ones are about 25.00,or something like that. As for me, I intend to keep using the tapes even when I'vefinished the program. Some people say that time is a factor that turns them off of thetapes, but I only listen to them at night while going to sleep, so really no extra time hasto be involved. Good luck. I recommend them. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-22-2001 12:04 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From LGUgh - before I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almostdialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminatenausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes wouldno longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side,lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. Itseeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' todayand even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, wouldI be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I nowfeel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this ismind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or asfrequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feelsick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas.I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thingwas changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough toreply and keep me on track.This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus Icant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothoutsome revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on hteseBBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy,yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulkingagents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have beenthe most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money.Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS isentirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequencerather than a cause.GOOD LUCk------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-28-2001 11:49 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Julie,Taken from a thread on the discussion forum.Every time I read your posts, I think "that was me!!!"Please believe this ... when I first found this BB in summer '99 I could have writtenthe exact same post as you, except I had been in that horrible place for years, notmonths.And what "did it" for me was the Hypno Tapes ... as well as helping to reduce mysymtoms by around 80%, within a couple of weeks (tho I think this is an unusuallyquick response) I was getting out of the house, and feeling perfectly calm andrelaxed in doing so. I felt mentally normal for the first time in a very long time. Allthe "what ifs" and the "I can't do that becauses" just disappeared as if by magic.To this day I still don't fully understand why this happened - I can get a hold of whyand how the tapes work on the physical symptoms, but it's like I just woke up onemorning wearing my "old" head again. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | AZmom1 Senior Member Member # 1581 posted 03-14-2001 01:38 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Scottsdale, Arizona USA | Registered: Dec 1999 | IP: Logged | britta Senior Member Member # 1051 posted 03-17-2001 01:12 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I thought I would add my two cents here. I got Mikes tapes in January 2000 after a lifetime of IBS-D. From about 1990 to 1998 I was managing my IBS with Imodiom, but as my career took off, my job got more demanding (oncall 24x7) I started to spin completely out of control. In August of 99 I had to quit work due to my IBS. In September, after my first colonoscopy, the doc put me on Levsin SL and Lomotil, this helped for when I had an IBS attack, but it didn't do much in preventative maintenance on the condition. I tried all sorts of kooky, nutty things, one doctor even suggested I take gecko tablets, I was a sucker, I tried everything. I started in on the caltrate plus, but found that I couldn't balance my dosage, and so I quit it. (bad icea). I got on Paxil, which did help with my anxiety induced IBS attacks, but did nothing for my food induced attacks (which seemed to occur at every meal). I lost 25 lbs, (and I didn't need to lose any weight). I finally decided to give the tapes a try, and at the same time, I started back on the Caltrate, with Lnapes help in finding the right dosage for me (1/2 chewable 3x a day). Within a month of starting the tapes, I saw I noticable improvement. Not only in my IBS symptoms, but in my general outlook on life. I seemed more positive about things in general, and in IBS specifically. It really really saved my life. I now go back to them occasionally, like right before my wedding last year. It was the right choice for me, and I feel like I can control my IBS more now than my IBS can control me.Erin --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Berkley, Michigan | Registered: Aug 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 03-28-2001 12:59 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Glad they helped you Erin. ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 04-02-2001 11:33 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-C and was in constant pain. (I'dsuffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks)After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally.Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that Iwould have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from thetapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through theday to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all myIBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when Iwould go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flatin their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy myevenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mildcramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday toFlorida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make timeto listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to sayis please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainlydoes work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | billyJack Junior Member Member # 6576 posted 04-13-2001 06:39 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi Everyone,My Story... I can say I had IBS for 2 years. ( And probably for several years before leading up to it) I Hated it. I had all the tests, scopes, stool samples, blood tests etc. The medical doctors suggested nothing to help me. They were just satisfied (and they thought I should be) that there was nothing life threatening wrong with me. I was also depressed and stressed and went on Paxil.My situation improved. But I didnt like being on Paxil. So, I went off the Paxil. My symptoms (many bouts of diarhea everyday) increased. They increased to a point that was much worse than before I was on the Paxil. I lost my job. I lost my girl friend. I knew I was going down. I actually started to sell off my belongings because I wanted my estate to be settled easier, when I died.Clearly I was at my lowest point in life ,when I decided to try the mental help professionals. I went to an anxiety specialist, and in 2 months I felt better. What I learned is that humans have a "fight or flight response", when they are stressed. In my case this resulted in flushing my stomach contents into my colon. This started years ago in my case , but it was no big deal and perfectly naural in moderation. My problem was that it became automatic, and too frequent. I worried about it ,and the cycle became self fulfilling. Eventually it became an automatic response. In my case things as simple as the phone ringing or leaving my front door would cause diarhea.I had so many triggers that I could not pin point anything. Basically my therapy consisted of finding out what my fears were (finding a bathroom, and what will people think of me) and minimizing the importance of them. Then to break the spiraling cycle of scary thoughts. Eventually my automatic diarhea became less and less. And is now turned off.I am ready to start living againcheers --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: Apr 2001 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 04-14-2001 11:33 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Kate TN,Yes, I have done it. I started just before Christmas, when I was in a severe, pre-holiday"D" outbreak, and have finished with the coming of spring. No "D" since 12/23. It is notunusual for me to have long spells between the "D", although this is a pretty goodstretch for the last couple of years or so. I am trying a few new foods. We were away acouple of weeks ago- at a restaurant I ordered the "safe" chicken I've had many timesthere, and the new cook had added a spicy seasoning. The next day, I didn't feel toogreat, but was fine by the next day- my bouts frequently last for weeks to a few months.But, in addition, at a time in my life when I have many more personal and professionalstresses than previously, I find that my outlook is much more positive. I am dealing withnew challenges at work with more confidence, with a tough situation at home with morehope, and in general with life without as many concerns about the future as I've hadpreviously. From about the second month of the tapes, I would find myself beginning toworry about some future event or do some negative "What ifs?" and before the badthoughts would take on momentum, I'd find myself thinking,"Well, it certainly isn'tproductive to think about that", or"There's no reason to think this negative scenario willplay out." I don't know how much of this is due to the tapes, because I've been prettypro-active and have made some other changes too. But, on the whole, I think the tapeshave been a major factor in the improvement I've seen in my state of mind over the lastthree months. I intend to continue to listen to them a couple of times a week, and woulddefinitely recommend them to anyone.Thanks, Mike and eric, and others who have written their encouragement and adviceover the last 100 days. I'll keep you posted.kate------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 04-23-2001 04:09 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump!------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | Lotronexlvr Senior Member Member # 6296 posted 04-25-2001 09:06 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------thank you everyone for sharing their stories and experiences. i just started the tapes, i'm only on day 7, but have great hopes and look forward to continuing.AZmom1, your post had me in tears...how caring and understanding your husband is!!! i tell you, that is a huge fear of mine, not being able to get to a restroom, and literally, losing it. i had to make my boyfriend turn the car around last week on route to the movies. thank you for your sharing with the rest of us. take care! --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Registered: Mar 2001 | IP: Logged | Mike001 Senior Member Member # 293 posted 04-26-2001 08:17 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi All,Many thanks for all your comments Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff. Bump for Zay.--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | zayaka Senior Member Member # 7248 posted 05-05-2002 10:52 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi. I want to share my experience with the hypnotherapy. However, I feel the need to express myself a little bit but I promise I'll try my best to make it short.Looking back I can see myself having tummy problems as far as I remember. I always had the same symptoms: diarreah and vomiting, plus I would dehydrate very quickly (and faint) and often I would end up in the hospital. But it was when I was on 9th grade (I am 27 now) that it became an everyday situation. D every morning right after leaving for school (I walked to take a bus) and at Science class. Mom started noticing and took me to a gastroenterologist; did tests and I was fine. I was lucky my doctor was young and hip and I found myself trusting him and very comfortable. He told me about IBS and was very good with making me understand and just talking about it. He gave a prescription for libax to use it when I felt like it. So I did.I cannot remember how or why but my IBS got better and I stopped the librax completely. So my high school days were normal. The only day I can remember I felt really sick was the day before taking the test for university admission; I ended up in the hospital with classic IBS.When it was time for collage I started feeling the pressure but I was excited and happy as well. The first year was ok, looking back now I'd said my IBs did not bother me that much as I never missed a party. Then I left the dorm and started traveling. I got several tickets for leaving the care where I shouldn't and finding a parking space became a very stressful situation. I missed a lot of classes and I understood the whole mind-body connection because as soon as I would drive back home frustrated and fearful of having an attack my bowels just stopped giving me trouble. I even did experiments trying to go back again but had to return once again. The last two years my boyfriend started traveling with me and we arranged class hours to avoid the rush hour and I got better. Then I graduated and it exploded.I think it had a lot to do with the fact that I was entering adulthood and that I chose a very stressful profession: teaching. My first professional job was about 20 minutes from home and every morning I would get there walking really fast to get to the bathroom. On my second job I had a great boss and I was happy to be there but the first day of meeting the kids I did not make it on time. I felt so irresponsible and miserable. At that point my self steem was diminishing down to the floor. I changed schools in the middle of the year and it meant I had to go through a huge traffic jam. Luky me my bf's house was in the middle and I stopped there every morning; even the cats demanded their breakfast from me as they got so used to see me there. I was getting desperate; I knew what I had but could not control it. Different thoughts entered my mind and I started thinking maybe something else was wrong (like cancer or something). Without noticing, my social life had changed: no more concerts, no road trips, no riding in cars with other people, not even visiting my family as in the past. I went from being a shy person to just not wanting anybody on the street to recognize me or acknowledge my existance. Anonimity was very useful as I would have to often make stop or interrupt what I was doing to find a bathroom.As one morning I was driving to work I ended trapped (my biggest fear)in traffic for some 20 minutes. That day I was going to administer an important controlled test and I could not be late. As soon as I stopped the car my bowels started acting crazy and some minutes later I was inside my car crying like a baby (I don't cry that much) because I had an accident. In fact, like a baby I felt. To me I was the only one living like this and I felt so guilty all the time... not to mention embarrased and humiliated. That was when I decided I needed help. Went to a gastro again, did test, etc. I was lucky again to find an excellent doc who told me that if everything was ok on the tests he was going to put me on a miracle drug which was very effective on female patients; the following visit he gave me the news the lotronex had been pulled out of the market. Needless to say I gave up all hope and thought my life was going to be like this forever. So I stayed with the librax and the imodium but the anxiety was still affecting me.A year passed and I found this BB. What a difference to see how many others were going through the same! I read about Mike's tapes and CBT but I did not think this could help me because I am very stubborn and even though I have never doubted the power of the mind over the body for some reason I thought I was not an ideal candidate. I had no money either so that was a concern. Ok, so I went to a psychiatrist and he gave me a prescription for Paxil, exactly what I did not want, so after seeing that the doc was not an option I decided to do the tapes. At that time I had nothing left to try.It took me more than a 100 days to complete the program but it has been worth it... every single day. During the first 20-30 days I noticed a difference in my attittude: I was happier. Then my body started changing, the anxiety getting better and my trips to the pharmacy for imodium and librax were less frecuent. Best of all, during that period I had diarreah about 3-4 times only.Now, after a couple of months of finishing I feel I did a 360 degrees turn. I went on vacation and jumped on not one, but two boats without having somebody to push or slap me to do it. I've gone on long rides without thoughts of where the next bathroom is and have gotten on cars with other people driving. Dining out is fun again and I cannot wait to see what else I "dare" to do. To say my IBS is a thing of the past would be untrue as I believe this is something that is part of me. But I feel so much better and to say my IBS is not an excuse anymore is just amazing. My biggest improvement has been in attittude, I do not feel I have to hide behind anonimity as much as I used to and my mind has finally understood that my biggest triggers are my own fears. As a result, my diarreah is gone and the butterflies in my stomach are not ever present anymore. What a relief! One last thing: I have the responsability to write a HUGE THANK YOU to Mike, marilyn and eric (others too) for all the support and patience. This whole experience has been a second chance to have a better quality of life and that is what is all about. THANK YOU SO MUCH! --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Puerto Rico | Registered: Jul 2001 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-07-2002 01:49 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thanks Zay, for posting your experiences with the Audio 100 program. Like I said submit it to Heather as she is looking for experiences people have had with IBS over the years. From Kate or kvj1hi eric,just wanted to tell you that I finished the tapes today I reckon that when i first was diagnosed with IBS, and when it was worst, I was havingbad days probably 5 or 6 days out of 7. After that, i tried taking fibre supplements, thenalso tried calcium. both of these improved things, but not to the extent that i could go backto eating anything that i wanted. Now (and for the past 6 weeks or so) I've had perhaps one bad day about every 3 weeks,and even that day isn't as bad as i used to be! i've stopped with the calcium & fibre, ampretty much eating and drinking what i want, and rarely have any real probs. The biggestdifference is that i no longer wake up thinking about dashing to the loo, and can now getout of the house to work without having to rush back in 3 times, and stop en-route!So....thanks for taking the time last year, in persuading me to get Mike's tapes. It'schanged everything and...do you have an email address for mike? I'd like to mail him and say thanks too.cheersKate kvj1Thanks kate. x--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | Guru Junior Member Member # 12207 posted 05-07-2002 03:55 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------ZaYaKa Thats my girl --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Puerto Rico | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-08-2002 12:02 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From Bonnie, she is on vacation and may want to add to this.I know I am supposed to be gone but I just thought I'd drop in briefly to say I have beenhaving discomfort bordering on pain for the past couple of weeks. But I decided to tryhypno-to feel the pain with the mind as Mike says, and the pain is gone. And add thisbenefit of the tapes- it helped me see what was important in my life. Well anyway thanksto the board for the knowledge of the tapes. Anyone having pain should really try thetapes. I highly recommend it[ 06-01-2002, 11:54 AM: Message edited by: eric ]--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | digilio Senior Member Member # 2854 posted 05-08-2002 10:29 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------CBT did wonders for me, both in terms of my panic and my IBS. The IBS came first and soon I began having panic attacks. The CBT first reduced the frequency and severity of the panic attacks...and then slowly, the frequency and severity of my IBS attacks! --------------------John DiGiliogalooboi###msn.com--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Registered: May 2000 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-29-2002 03:47 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump for Bonnie and JB. --------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | Lauralee Senior Member Member # 9949 posted 06-01-2002 09:02 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Midwest | Registered: Jan 2002 | IP: Logged | bonniei Senior Member Member # 5810 posted 06-03-2002 08:11 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thanks eric for posting on my behalf and making the editing changes --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: iowa | Registered: Jan 2001 | IP: Logged | Annalog Junior Member Member # 11629 posted 06-14-2002 01:10 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I just finished Mikes tapes a couple of weeks ago and I feel they've definitely made a positive difference. From reading other peoples posts I know my symptoms were never as bad as some others but now I'm almost symptom free! As long as I watch my diet and don't get too stressed I'm fine I've accepted that IBS is always going to be a part of my life but I now feel it doesn't have to have control over my life. Mikes tapes have helped me get my freedom back I'd recommend them to anyone! Thanks Mike Anna --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Scotland | Registered: Apr 2002 | IP: Logged | JeanG Senior Member Member # 1347 posted 06-18-2002 01:27 AM  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump! --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Somewhere over the rainbow! | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 07-07-2002 12:53 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Anna, glad they were helpful. --------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | cookies4marilyn Senior Member Member # 3387 posted 07-20-2002 12:53 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bumperdoodles --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Midwest - USA | Registered: Jun 2000 | IP: Logged | JackieGian Senior Member Member # 11374 posted 07-30-2002 08:39 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------My 14 yr old son was diagnosed with IBS in January. He missed 18 days of school between January and March. After trying almost everything else, we finally started Mike's tapes sometime in April. He just finished about 2 weeks ago. His IBS symptoms have improved dramatically. We've begun to taper him off the meds (He was taking bentyl and donnatal). In addition to feeling better physically, he's not as anxious about eating out or even going out. He recently spent 4 hours out on a boat with no bathroom. Three months ago that would have been impossible from a psychological standpoint. He's started running and will be competing x-country when he enters high school in Sept.The tapes not only helped the IBS, but also helped with his occasional insomnia. As I've said before, this was the best $$ I've EVER spent.I recently purchased Towards Inner Peace and he will be starting those tapes shortly. Once again, I would like to thank Eric for all of his support, guidance and concern.Jackie --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: NJ | Registered: Mar 2002 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 07-30-2002 12:53 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Jackie, thanks and I actually will admit to having a few tears in my eyes when I read this, this morning.Hopefully he won't have to suffer as badly as I did through my youth and all that went with it and IBS.I am very happy he has improved and that I could really help. I am also glad I have really improved and Mike could help me and others. keep plugging away at it and I believe he will continue to show improvements. If you need anything let me know.--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | kate Junior Member Member # 8526 posted 08-05-2002 04:59 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------better late than never. Eric asked me to copy a my post to here too...I was diagnosed with IBS-D in July last year, having been suffering with symptoms for about 6 months. It was almost all stress-related, and got to the stage that as soon as I knew i had to go out anywhere (even the 2 minute drive to the supermarket), the D started up, and I got in such a state that i couldn't leave the bathroom, let alone the house. I was taking immodium most days just to try and get myself to work in the morning. After reading postings on this board I tried taking fibre supplements and calcium, both of which helped matters, but i still felt like i was treating symptoms, not the cause...Anyway, back in November, after much persuading from Clair, Eric and Marilyn I got mikes tapes...and haven't looked back. I got off to a bit of a slow start with them when the only place i could listen was the lounge with headphones on(but where everyone else in the family was), but things improved dramatically when i got a personal CD player, so i could just listen in bed after we'd switched the lights out, without feeling like i was disturbing anyone, or they were disturbing me. Until I did the CDs, i didn't really realise how badly i'd been sleeping. Within a couple of weeks, my sleep patterns had improved and I was feeling much better in myself, calmer, and finding it easier to cope with the stresses of my work. By two thirds of the way through, I realised i was having problems perhaps one day out of every 10-14 days (instead of 3 days out of 5), and after finishing the program back in march, I have rarely had any problems.Now i go back and listen to my favourites sides when i feel like i'm getting a bit stressed, or if i notice i'm not sleeping so well. They have a huge calming effect on me.I no longer use calcium or fibre supplements, and can't remember teh last time i took immodium. Sooo....I know I've said it before...but big thanks to Eric, Clair and Marilyn for all their support and for persuading me to try the CDs. It was by far the best ï¿½60 i've ever spent.Kate --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Manchester, UK | Registered: Oct 2001 | IP: Logged | Nikki * Senior Member Member # 3539 posted 08-14-2002 06:10 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bumpy!--------------------Moderator of Young Adults Issues http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...41;DaysPrune=30 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: UK, London | Registered: Jul 2000 | IP: Logged | Deadalus Junior Member Member # 14026 posted 08-14-2002 01:20 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Here's some success with CBT...Hello all...I am new to posting so I need to describe the history before I spill the punch line, so please hang in there..Although I have had IBS for about 8 years, I did nothing for a while, having been quite embarressed by the whole affair. When I finally went to my GP, he said to exercise more. This was very frustrating advice, since I had to stop exercising precisely because of my IBS - unless of course I just wanted to run around in my bathroom.I then went to a counsler who was somewhat helpful in outlining possible connections between stress and IBS. Not wanting to dig any deeper, I "grinned and bared it" for another couple of years. Finally, I went back to a different GP with renewed purpose. She was sympathetic, but after the Citrocil didn't work she suggested drugs. I resisted. Out of frustration I went to a psychiatrist, which was actually quite rewarding on all sorts of levels. But, unfortunately I still made mad dashes to the restroom. My analyst, being very concerned with this physical manifestation, sent me to a collegue who diagnosed me with General Anxiety Disorder. Now, seeing as how this is the complex du jour, I was skeptical. Furthermore, to my knowlege, there is no empirical or clinically tested link between GAD and IBS, although stress is clearly a common denominator. Never the less, she finally convinced me to take what is popularly known as Busbar or buspirone, which is a non-addictive SSRI. In other words it modifies my saratonin absorption, which is a neurotransmitter found both in the brain and the intestines - modifying such things as moods, relaxation and appetite. Ultimately, both my anxiety and IBS symptoms are reduced due to this drug. And, yes, when I try to go off it I get cranky and my intestines turn. Now I have just enough control to do yoga, run, swim, hang with friends/family, etc. without excessive worry, which helps even more. Everyone is different, but hopefully you can put a piece of my story in your quiver of options to explore...Good luck and take it easy.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"I have completed your IBS Audio 100 about 3 weeks> ago and it has changed> my life. I will be forever grateful for your help in> making me feel normal> again. Since in doing your program, I have been able> to make several long> car trips, fairly comfortably. In the past year and> half I haven't traveled> more than 20 minutes from my house, so this is huge> for me. As a mother of 4> , I had been feeling completely debilitated. Thanks> to you and your IBS> audio program, I am 100% better. I still feel some> symptoms , but I now feel> able to control it. Usually just taking 3 deep> breaths, getting to a quiet> place to relax is all I need. I also follow the> Eating for IBS diet written> by Heather Von Vorous. Through her book, The First> Year of IBS ,is where I> had learned of your program. Thank you again.> > Sincerely,> Carole--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | WaveyR Senior Member Member # 13575 posted 08-26-2002 05:03 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Ok, just a short bit from me. I'm not yet halfway through Mike's tapes and I don't think there is any physical improvement in my symptoms. However, the good news is this: I have a much more positive attitude about living with IBS than I did previously. I actually ate a meal somewhere other than home for the first time in ages! (It was a relatives house, but hey - its a start).I don't know if I would have gradually come to terms with it anyway and I might have found a better diet balance somehow. But I seem to be able to control anxiety much better now.Oh, one more thing - I never used to sleep much before I started the tapes, (though I never took any sleeping pills either) but the tapes always put me to sleep. Wavey--------------------i am noodles--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: UK | Registered: Jul 2002 | IP: Logged | JeanG Senior Member Member # 1347 posted 08-27-2002 12:50 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi Wavey:That's great news! Being able to have a more positive outlook is a bit step forward. Sometimes the physical changes happen a little slower for some people. It's all very individual. Hang in there! JeanG--------------------*** Seeking accurate information in the fight against IBS ***--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Somewhere over the rainbow! | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged | Nikki * Senior Member Member # 3539 posted 09-11-2002 08:40 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump--------------------Moderator of Young Adults Issues http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...41;DaysPrune=30 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: UK, London | Registered: Jul 2000 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 11-09-2002 01:54 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 12-14-2002 01:30 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 12-25-2002 12:48 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 02-23-2003 02:59 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump for a friend. --------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | AZMom Senior Member Member # 1324 posted 02-24-2003 10:39 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------A follow up...Two years after Mike's tapesMy first post to this thread was more than two years ago, 2/11/01. Today is Feb. 24, 2003, and I can tell you that Mike's tapes have worked! IBS has gone from a life-altering problem. I couldn't work, go to school, travel, or shop. IBS D was a problem, and when I wasn't experiencing an attack I was worrying about the next one. My quality of life has improved dramatically. I can honestly tell you that it is pretty much just a memory. I don't have the physical symptoms any longer, nor the anxiety that accompanied it. I have a life, a job, and I actually have fun now. I still think about IBS once in a while. Old habits die hard. When I have to go somewhere I may think "Oh, what about my IBS?" But that's about it. It's just a thought that comes and goes, without affecting my life, without symptoms.Over time the memory is fading, and I assume it will continue to.I've noticed I do have symptoms when I have a cold or allergies (something with post-nasal drip?). But I put on side 3 or 4, and it eases quickly. I have D occasionally just like anyone else, usually I can pinpoint a reason such as I've eaten too much or the wrong thing. It does not turn into "IBS" again. It is just a single episode.For anyone considering the tapes, DO IT. Follow the instructions and give yourself time and permission to get better. AZ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Scottsdale, Az. USA | Registered: Oct 1999 | IP: Logged | cookies4marilyn Senior Member Member # 3387 posted 03-21-2003 03:22 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Midwest - USA | Registered: Jun 2000 | IP: Logged | Nikki * Senior Member Member # 3539 posted 05-05-2003 12:41 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump!--------------------Moderator of Young Adults Issues http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...41;DaysPrune=30 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: UK, London | Registered: Jul 2000 | IP: Logged | cookies4marilyn Senior Member Member # 3387 posted 05-07-2003 10:51 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Midwest - USA | Registered: Jun 2000 | IP: Logged | Meesh Senior Member Member # 18571 posted 05-09-2003 05:34 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hi, For all you success stories out there, did you fall asleep during the tapes? I hear they work anyway, but I am afraid they won't be as effective because I am not consciously doing the mental exercises and visualizations. Did anyone fall asleep AND have success? --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Georgia | Registered: Apr 2003 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-09-2003 05:56 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I would answer for you, but I would email Mike for his expert responce on this to help with any worries you have. He will help you out on this for sure. timelineservices###aol.com--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-09-2003 06:04 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This is on this thread and worth reading for you."Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping.when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of the receptivity needed.Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow." http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001341 --------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 05-23-2003 12:03 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------from Misty. Just wanted you to know I finished Mike's CD's over a month ago, and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself. My hubby would even go so far as to say the same thing, as the results also affect him.I had been IBS-D for 18 years when I started the tapes. I had tried all else - Bentyl, Levsin S/L. calcium, etc. If anything, I've gone to being slightly constipated (but that's great!) I couldn't go anywhere unless I knew where the ladies room was, was really apprehensive of traveling anywhere by car and flying was out except in an emergency. I'd had many "urgent" episodes where I'd not made it to the restroom in time.I'm hoping everything stays as such & if not, I'll go through the tapes again. I did enjoy listening to them though!Stick with them & I think you'll do fine. Just try to relax & let the music flow through you.Misty--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | cookies4marilyn Senior Member Member # 3387 posted 05-23-2003 02:35 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Meesh... Just wanted to tell you that we had several listeners who readily fell asleep each and every time they did their sessions; some said they couldn't tell you what was on them if you asked, and yes, they too had results, so don't worry. Your booklet also addresses this. Mike says many times he has to wake persons up. If you fight sleep then this only tenses you, your subconscious mind knows what to do, it never sleeps and always alerts you if needed. So no worries as Mike says... you can sleep and it will still be effective.Hope that helps ya out a bit! ~ Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Midwest - USA | Registered: Jun 2000 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 06-18-2003 12:38 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------bump--------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 07-10-2003 12:09 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------FYII finished my last session yesterday! I feel like a new woman! I can't believe the difference. Do I feel cured? Absolutely not! Do I feel better able to function? Absolutely! My friends and family have noticed a change in me also. I look more forward to events, want to do more things, etc. I can't remember the last time I've had D. Some days I feel a little uneasy, but nothing that holds me back. I haven't had a OMG-am-I-gonna-make-it thought in a long time. I'm more relaxed, less anxious. Holy ####...I feel like I have a life! The other day I actually went on a road trip to Delaware. I was a little anxious before leaving--nothing that wanted me to call off the trip though as in the past. But the anxiety faded away on the ride there, and I actually enjoyed myself. I think this is the biggest/furthest event/commitment I've accomplished successfully so far. I look forward to much more! --------------------Mags http://www.ibsboards.com --------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | eric Senior Member Member # 914 posted 07-15-2003 11:49 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------"It was fun reading Mag's reply to this question. I finished the 100 days on July 8 while on vacation. I agree with Mag's that while I know I am not "cured", I am SOOO much better. Gas was my main problem and it rarely is anymore. I ate frozen yogurt several times on Martha's Vineyard without having to take lactaid - a real milestone! I had some constipation on the trip but that is not a typical symptom for me. I think it was related to travel, which has been a part of my history even prior to IBS. I know I still have to be careful to some extent of what I eat, but I can eat many more "normal" things and be fine. It is so refreshing! I really can't get over how effective hypnotherapy is in general and I have to credit Mike with his program in particular. It's amazing to me! I may occasionally listen to certain sessions in the future - we'll see what my need is. I do encourage anyone who wants relief from IBS to invest in Mike's program. I am as much a skeptic as anyone and as reluctant to spend $ on something that may not be helpful as anyone, but this was well worth the time and money invested. Feel free to share my comments. Ruchie - I totally encourage you to stick with the program - you've been through so much and I'd love to hear that you got the same relief as Mags, I, and others have! Same to all others who are in the midst of it, have stopped, restarted, etc. It really is a phenomenon!Best wishes,Andie " http://www.ibsboards.com --------------------Retired-Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I am not a doctor. All information I present is for educational purposes only and should not be subsituted for the advise of a quilified health care provider.Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.I am a thirty year + IBS sufferer.My website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Portland OR USA | Registered: Jul 1999 | IP: Logged | EssenceTries Senior Member Member # 17364 posted 07-15-2003 11:00 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I've fallen asleep during the recordings before as well, but somehow they still seem to help.As you know, Shawn, the hypno has turned my life around for the better.Thank you again for all that you do... thank you also for your encouraging calls and for keeping me up to date.Hugs, Evie


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi folks,GailSusan:


> quote: Evie, Every time we think it's safe to go back into the waters, the IBS shark attacks. Nope, we never learn. IBS amnesia tends to hit during vacations.


I, for one, hope that I never do learn.







I refuse to accept that this is permanent.WRT all the negativity on the board ... some people feel the need to criticize, comdemn, and complain at every opportunity. We can't change them, but the way we respond to them is up to us. My choice is to ignore them and feel sorry for them. But there's still good stuff to be had here, and that's what I'm looking at ... in fact, you folks have pretty much talked me into getting the TIP program. Mike had told me (a yr or more ago) that I should probably get the IBS under control before trying TIP. I forgot all about that until now - until you reminded me. IBS is going great now ... looks like time for TIP!!!!LTL


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

> quote: Ladies,I have a question. If everyone is so successful with the IBS tapes and Towards Inner Peace tapes, why do you still have problems. I'm not understanding this. From what's being reported, the protocol treatments that everyone talks about are supposed to have 85-90% success ( symptom free) rates? Yet you're still having problems??


Well, here's one answer. I'm lazy and never finished the 100 days of the tapes. However, it seems to me that if yogis can control any autonomic nerve function, including breathing and heart rate, then shouldn't it be possible for us to control our IBS problems. The enteric nervous system is indirectly affected by our thoughts and emotions, so doesn't it make sense to use that route in addition to others. I use Zelnorm, CBT, hypnotherapy, diet, and just about any other modality I can to get my IBS under control. No, I'm not cured and probably never will be, but this sure beats my previous existence which was that of a disabled, housebound, invalid losing my home, my marriage and going into bankruptcy. I'll take my current IBS problems instead and show appreciate for the improvement I've gained and I hope for more improvement. At least now I can work, socialize and live painfree (for the most part, I have my episodes, like we all do).


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

> quote: If everyone is so successful with the IBS tapes and Towards Inner Peace tapes, why do you still have problems.


I did the IBS tapes twice, followed the schedule 100% both times, and still have problems. They helped, were worthwhile, but in no way curative.


> quote: However, it seems to me that if yogis can control any autonomic nerve function, including breathing and heart rate, then shouldn't it be possible for us to control our IBS problems.


BINGO!!! I've learned to reliably control my hand temperature, so that I can quickly heat them up from e.g. 88 to 95 - using a digital infared thermometer as a biofeedback device. The gut is a bit more difficult, because I don't get the instant feedback that I get from the thermometer, but I'm learning to control that too. Now this has me thinking ... what can I use for instant feedback for my gut ???? I remember a doc putting a stethescope on my gut once & commenting on how active it was ... I wonder (just wondering aloud here - not asking anyone for answers) if I can use a stethescope as a gut biofeedback device?????Hmmmm?????LTL


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I think the answer to why the tapes - or probably any other treatment - will never be 100% effective has several answers. One is the laziness factor that Gail brought up. It's true for me - I did finish the 100 days but am not very good about doing maintenance even thought when I do, it helps a lot. The other thing is that many people even without IBS have occassional problems with D or C. So why wouldn't we? I do know that even in bad periods, having done the hypno helps tremendously becuase even if I have the attack, I am far better able to control it. I don't get those panicky feelings as much.nancy


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

For me, the hypno has been pretty remarkable, not only in helping my IBS, but in helping lots of other things such as anxiety.Happy people... helping people... dems da kind o' people we need here.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Wow, reading what I wrote then makes me realize how miserable I was before the hypno & the Paxil. What a change!


----------

